# AF Pacific 4-6-2 Steamers



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I see a lot of AF Pacifics at Train Shows, eBay, etc. Many are simply black-painted boilers. But I have seen some with a white stripe on the boiler sides. This stripe appears to be the edge of a character line or "walkway" (??) cast into the side of the boiler, that also includes a "step-up notch" near the center. Is this white stripe feature a Gilbert variation? If anyone out there knows, please expand on which engines should have this feature and which should not. I have included a photo that features this stripe....

The one on top is a 293, I believe....I have a 293 but it does not have this stripe on it. Nor is there evidence it ever had it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Flyer, the white stripe is a factory-applied feature on some locomotives---I'm not sure why, but assume it's part of identifying a particular line's Pacifics they were modelling. Some variations had it, some didn't: you'd probably need to thumb through the book to pick out which ones did.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 293 had the white strip, the 290 didn't. The 290 is a link coupler engine, whereas the 293 is a knuckle coupler. I think the 295 is also a white striper.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Several 293's listed / shown in this link:

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...r-products-directory-steam-locomotives-01.htm

TJ


----------

